# What 3DS Home Screen Themes have you gotten?



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 29, 2014)

So basically what the title says:

*What 3DS Home Screen Themes have you gotten?* Why? Which is your favorite out of the ones you've gotten? Any Home Screen Themes that you are planning to get? Just post about your fave themes that you've obtained! ^_^

I myself have gotten three themes so far. They are Pok?mon: Onemuri Pikachu, ACNL: Bulletin Board, and Mario: Items. They're all so nice! I personally like the ACNL: Bulletin Board one the most because it's ACNL themed, I love the music, and it's very adorable.

I might be getting the Nooklings theme, but I'm waiting to see if there are going to be any more themes that are coming out. (hopefully Kirby themes :3)


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

None yet. I'm using the pink theme right now. I might buy one soon, but I'm thinking about waiting for a few more to be released before I purchase one.

However, I really like the LoZ and AC themes. I will probably purchase one of those when I do finally get one.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 29, 2014)

I just have the A Link Between Worlds one. Maaaybe I'll get the Skyward Sword one sometime too but for now I'm good with just the one, I really like it.


----------



## Espers (Dec 29, 2014)

I got the black and gold stars one since it matches my link between worlds 3ds.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

I've bought 
the NES jumping mario, which I used quite alot even though I'm not a mario fan. It just looks pleasantly retro and the link one just looks kinda messy, 
the ACNL bulletin but I've barely used it since it doesnt please me all that much.. It's cute sure but other than that it's really ''eh'' like every other acnl theme so far imo, 
the Shovel Knight launch promo theme which I haven't used at all since it's quite bland and uninteresting,
the Pikmin & the hungry Bulbord theme which I love even though I dont give a frick about the pikmin games. The bulbord licks your freaking icons its the sweetest thinggg.
& the last but not least the mgs 3 theme. I really love the song that plays and the theme itself is pretty cool. Wish the song wasn't instrumental though. I miss the lyrics.

I don't really have any interest in the other themes right now, they're neat sure but alot of them simply dont please me and when they do theyre of a game i dont play. I might pick up an acnl theme but alot of them are kinda uninteresting.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 29, 2014)

I haven't actually bought any yet, think I'm on default. I got the free Halloween theme, but I haven't got it active. I find ?1.79 a bit much for something that I'm just going to glance at while I'm turning it on, since I usually go straight from the home menu to in-game.


----------



## Libra (Dec 29, 2014)

The two that were free, LOL; Cat Mario Show and Sonic Boom. I'm using the Sonic Boom one; I love the music! <3


----------



## Pearls (Dec 29, 2014)

I use a Onemuri Pikachu c: I also have some Zelda one and  that free Cat Mario one,


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 29, 2014)

On my main 3DS XL I've got the two free ones but haven't used them yet and I got the Halloween cat free one, I've purchased the ACNL Christmas and New Years ones and I'm currently using the New Years one. I'm thinking about getting the Onemuri Pikachu one to use as my main one. 

On my other 3DS XL I'm using the Yoshi theme as it's the special edition Yoshi 3DS.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 29, 2014)

I got the free sonic one b/c i didn't have money in da bank at the moment


----------



## Coach (Dec 29, 2014)

Mario Branded wood
Bowser Spinner
Cat Mario Show
AC:NL Halloween
AC:NL Christmas (Toy day)
AC:NL Welcome to 2015

I think that's it...


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

I have all of the ACNL ones um.

It's pretty bad.


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2014)

I have: 


Cat Mario Show
Sonic Boom
Spinner Peach
Spinner Rosalina
Super Mario (Pastel Pink)
I have the three highlighted in pink on shuffle. The other two were free so I don't feel bad about not using them.


----------



## Cress (Dec 29, 2014)

I got the mighty mushrooms one when themes first came out, but it got boring kinda quickly. Got the NES Zelda Halloween one after that and used it until November. Now I have it shuffling between the AC Colorful Theme and Skyward Sword theme.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 29, 2014)

I've got the acnl bulletin board theme. I might get the acnl new year one too.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 29, 2014)

_Hanafuda_
Halloween: Spooky Black Cat (free)
_ACNL Halloween_
NES Halloween Link
_ACNL Timmy & Tommy_
_ACNL Sable Able_
_Shovel Knight Promo_ (free)
_Primal Groudon/Primal Kyogre_
Sonic Boom: Shattered Crystal (free)
Onemuri Pikachu
_ACNL Toy Day_
Cat Mario Show (free)
_Metal Gear Solid 3D_
ACNL New Year's

Themes in italics are in the shuffle list.

I'm currently using the New Year's theme, though after Wednesday I'll probably go back to my shuffle and include that one.

Kill me.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

I've just picked out the default pink theme. I love some of the themes but I can't buy online :c


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 29, 2014)

Shadow the Hedgehog- YASSSSS GAGA YASSSS 10/10 STARS 
LoZ: Two Worlds- Didn't finish the game but I like the music and the art c:
Hanafuda- I love the Japanese designs and the music ~
Sonic the Hedgehog- I love the music ;-; 10/10
Sonic Boom- So glad its free music bc I hate the theme so much ewwww. 

When I get more money on my account I think I'm going to get a NES related theme next since I have a NES Edition 3DS.


----------



## Joy (Dec 29, 2014)

Uhh the free sonic one haha


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 30, 2014)

Hmm, good question, I'll go look...

- ACNL: Welcome to 2015 (currently using)
- The Cat Mario Show
- ACNL Jingle's Toy Day
- Sonic Boom: Shattered Crystal
- Pokemon: Primal Groudon/Primal Kyogre
- Pokemon: ONEMURI Pikachu
- ACNL Bulletin Board (my fave)
- ACNL Jack
- Completely Peach

Lol, didn't realise I'd bought so many (and got two free ones). I really like the Slowpoke beach theme that's getting released soon...except for the annoying sound effects!! Not sure if I'll get it or not. I'll go back to my ACNL Bulletin Board one soon most likely.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 30, 2014)

Ehehe, some of you have so many themes! I wish I could afford that many, lol.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm currently using Isabelle at Town Hall. Others I have are the Jingle theme, Skyward Sword theme, Pastel Pink Mario, Hanafuda, and ACNL Bulletin Board.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Dec 30, 2014)

All I've got right now are the default ones and the free Sonic one. 
I plan on buying the Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth and AC:NL Bulletin Board ones as soon as I can buy an eshop giftcard though.


----------



## Autaven (Dec 30, 2014)

Default for me! I'm never on it. I only ever see it to pick the game...


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh man, I didn't realize there was an ACNL New Years theme. It looks super pretty.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 30, 2014)

I haven't bought one yet. Are they really worth the money?


----------



## Locket (Dec 30, 2014)

The AC Bulletin Board theme! I bought it two days before I broke my 3DS, at least Nintendo erased the NNID off of my old one os I could get it on my 3DS XL.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 30, 2014)

I have the default.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 30, 2014)

Nicole. said:


> I haven't bought one yet. Are they really worth the money?


Depends. I like seeing the themes, hearing the music and whatnot. I switch between games a lot so I end up on the 3DS menu a lot. Other people just play a single game all day so they barely see it. I think assessing how much time you spend on the menu gives a good idea of whether or not it'd be a good idea.

At most, if one theme actually interests you (there's enough videos on YT to see if you'd like it or not), it would be worth it to purchase that and set it. It's a single one, so you'll always be seeing it in the menu. Multiple purchases really depends on the person's available funds, as well as time spent on the menu.

I can't really give more input than that.


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 30, 2014)

I have the Pokemon: Onemuri Pikachu, AC:NL Bulletin board, Pikmin, and Pastel Pink Mario themes. I'm hoping they release a Kirby theme and more Pokemon ones soon.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

defaults because I am literally broke rip me
I want the Zelda theme though //sighs to the max


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the sonic boom one. I really want the Shadow the Hedgehog theme because of Radical Highway.


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2014)

i got the animal crossing new leaf one bc i really love the bg/orig tune

nothing else has really caught my attention (that matches my ds anyway)


----------



## Jaebeommie (Dec 31, 2014)

-Pastel pink Mario pattern 
-ACNL colorful pattern 
-Pink/white diagonal stripes pattern 
-Onemuri Pikachu 
-MGS3D Snake Eater 
-Nintendogs Toy Poodle
-Persona Q

I use the "shuffle favorites" option because I like all the different themes I have~


----------



## JCnator (Dec 31, 2014)

I own the following 3DS HOME Menu Themes:

Spotlight Yoshi (both on my North American and Japanese 3DS)
ACNL Halloween
Sonic Boom
Cat Mario (Japanese 3DS)
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Shovel Knight
Spinning Rosalina
Mario Christmas


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't have many so far, I just have...

Rosalina spinner
The Isabelle outside theme (i forget the name XP)
ACNL halloween

I chose shuffle favorites, but the halloween theme always seems to come up the most. cx


----------



## Tao (Dec 31, 2014)

ACNL Bulletin Board
ACNL Isabelle in the Town Hall


I only got both of them because I couldn't tell which would look better in use from the 'demo'. 

I only use the ACNL Isabelle though. The image of her daydreaming at her desk is just too adorable.
Adding to that the fact that I only have 3 large icons on the first page of my home screen (I only regularly use those 3) so it doesn't really block the main image of Isabelle at all (most themes have half the 'theme' covered up). Not to mention the Town Hall music playing, it just all seems rather 'nice' to open my DS and be greeted to that music and image. It's just welcoming. 

The bulletin board one seemed pointless when I got a proper look at it as the image of the icon you highlight covers half the theme's detail. 




I also have the free ones  (Cat Mario, Sonic Boom, Free Halloween one). Not tried Cat Mario one out. I just downloaded it because it was free. Same with the Halloween one.
I really hated the Sonic Boom one. Mostly because of the background music. The music is just too much for a homescreen...


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 1, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> On my main 3DS XL I've got the two free ones but haven't used them yet and I got the Halloween cat free one, I've purchased the ACNL Christmas and New Years ones and I'm currently using the New Years one. I'm thinking about getting the Onemuri Pikachu one to use as my main one.
> 
> On my other 3DS XL I'm using the Yoshi theme as it's the special edition Yoshi 3DS.



I just bought the Onemuri pikachu theme and the Hanafuda theme for my main 3DS XL , putting those two on shuffle.

On my second XL I think I'll have to keep the Yoshi one.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just the defaults. This is the first I've heard about the free ones though so I'll be looking into that soon probably.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 1, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Just the defaults. This is the first I've heard about the free ones though so I'll be looking into that soon probably.



It's a mario cat one and a sonic one that are free, I haven't used them or really looked at them tbh but I'll probably use them in the future. The Halloween cat one isn't free from the shop but some of us were sent a code to get it free last Halloween from Nintendo.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2015)

I got the ALBW one first, and I just recently got the SS one. I really like the Skyward Sword graphics, but the music is kind of low compared to ALBW's. Still really like both, though. 

I might get the Persona Q one sometime later, but I still need to actually beat that game before I feel like buying a wallpaper to commemorate it.


----------



## Milleram (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, gosh. I've bought more than I care to admit. XD I impulsively bought the Sable one, then I got the Sonic one and the Nintendogs French Bulldog one for free, then I bought the Pikachu one, then I impulsively bought the pastel Mario one, and then today I bought the Slowpoke one. The only one I actually needed was the Slowpoke one, because Slowpoke is my absolute favourite Pokemon.


----------



## a potato (Jan 1, 2015)

All three of the ACNL Holiday ones :3


----------



## MayorHope (Jan 1, 2015)

The AC Halloween one with Jack, he's so cute and the music is wonderful :3 I plan on getting the Sable one soon.


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 1, 2015)

Both of the Isabelle ones and the golden retriever nintendog one :3


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 1, 2015)

Amy Rose!

Am I the only one? XD


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the Sonic Boom one. I assume all the Sonic ones have their theme playing on it, and if they do... Ugh... I'm fantasizing about All Hail Shadow or I Am All Of Me playing in the background with a Shadow theme... Nghh...


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm using the Pikmin At Work theme!^-^ I love the music.


----------



## Murray (Jan 2, 2015)

pikmin working together and SLOWPOKE OMG ITS AMAZING


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a few Animal Crossing ones on rotation but rn I'm using AC New Year's


----------



## Alyx (Jan 2, 2015)

I got the grass one with Isabelle, the Jack one, the Jingle one, and the New Years one.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have all of the regular ones the Sonic Boom one and the Nintendogs themes.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jan 2, 2015)

There's a Nintendogs theme?

For me, so far I have the black&gold stars theme, the NES Legend of Zelda Halloween theme, and the Holiday Mario Bros theme. When I see themes I may like, I always check to see if the music is appealing as well as the visual. There's still a few I really want such as the spinner Rosalina theme, the aqua blue gingham theme, the yellow&purple stars theme, and the Chao theme.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 3, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> I have the Sonic Boom one. I assume all the Sonic ones have their theme playing on it, and if they do... Ugh... I'm fantasizing about All Hail Shadow or I Am All Of Me playing in the background with a Shadow theme... Nghh...


The Shadow theme plays the music from Radical Highway. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHFb1__lN10


----------



## Silversea (Jan 4, 2015)

I use the standard yellow theme to go with my Pikachu 3DS XL. Works for me.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 4, 2015)

In order of first purchased, I have ACNL Jack, Zelda: Two Worlds, Halloween: Black Spooky Cat, Pok?mon Primal Groudon/Primal Kyogre, ACNL: Jingle's Toy Day, ACNL Bulletin Board, ACNL K.K. Slider at Club LOL, ACNL Colourful Pattern, ACNL Timmy & Tommy Nook and ACNL: Welcome to 2015.

I have also downloaded the Sonic Boom: Shattered Crystal and The Cat Mario Show theme which were free.


----------



## Coach (Jan 4, 2015)

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> There's a Nintendogs theme?
> 
> For me, so far I have the black&gold stars theme, the NES Legend of Zelda Halloween theme, and the Holiday Mario Bros theme. When I see themes I may like, I always check to see if the music is appealing as well as the visual. There's still a few I really want such as the spinner Rosalina theme, the aqua blue gingham theme, the yellow&purple stars theme, and the Chao theme.



Yep, there's 4 of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG The slowpoke theme is out for EU I need to buy it ;-;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 4, 2015)

I've got:

-Onemuri Pikachu
-Nintendogs French Bulldog
-Nintendogs Toy Poodle
-Nintendogs Golden Retriever
-Sonic Boom (FREE)
-ACNL Bulltin Board
-ACNL Jack
-Spotlight Yoshi


My favorite would have to be the Onemuri Pikachu one :3


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 5, 2015)

The first one I got was the ACNL Isabelle bulletin board one. Just recently bought the Link Between Worlds one (which I wish started on the Hyrule castle image like it shows in the store, and not the drawing of Link, boo!) and the Slowpoke one.


----------



## Holla (Jan 5, 2015)

So far I have

Hanafuda (The first one I got, and it's beautiful)
Spinner Rosalina (Rosa <3)
Primal Groudon/Kyogre (Pokemon ORAS obviously awesome)
Onemuri Pikachu (Sleepy Pikachu so cute)
Wood Burned Mario Characters (Simple but nice)
ACNL Colorful Pattern (Simple and pretty)
ACNL Bulletin Board (Meh don't like it as much as I thought I did but it's ok)
Slowpoke (love this one it's so Derpy and as I scroll it makes cute little sighing Slowpoke sounds)
Spotlight Yoshi (Yoshi <3)

Those are all on shuffle I also have a few seasonal ones

Merry Mario (For Christmas)
Halloween Cat (Halloween)

And of course the free Sonic Boom one but I never use it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 6, 2015)

The Halloween Cat one and Skyward Sword, If I had to pick my favorite, it'd probably be the former.


----------



## Tao (Jan 7, 2015)

So I've just had a look at what new themes are available....







Why are 'sexy Slowpoke beach nudes' a thing?


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> Why are 'sexy Slowpoke beach nudes' a thing?



Because Slowpokes are totally sexy... and even more so when sunbathing.
I love the music that plays for it.


----------



## Locket (Jan 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> So I've just had a look at what new themes are available....
> 
> 
> View attachment 80058
> ...



That is so annoying XD.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 8, 2015)

Tao said:


> Why are 'sexy Slowpoke beach nudes' a thing?


Why aren't there more sexy Slowpoke beach nudes themes?


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> I have all of the ACNL ones um.
> 
> It's pretty bad.



Me too! I feel so guilty!


----------



## sleepel (Jan 8, 2015)

slowpoke beach & hungry bulborb


----------



## kasane (Jan 8, 2015)

Purchased the New Leaf Isabelle Bulletin Board theme and the Onemuri Pikachu theme to celebrate getting Omega Ruby
And also downloaded the Sonic Boom/Cat Mario Show/Halloween theme which were free on the Theme Shop

nintendo im still waiting for my sycamore theme plz


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 9, 2015)

Only the yellow & purple star pattern. I got it cause I really like the music and now every time I open my 3DS, I take a few moments to listen to it. I'd get the Sonic Bundle if I had more money ;-;


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 9, 2015)

I actually got crazy addicted to themes.... *hides in a corner in shame* 
I bought a lot of them, lol. 
Spotlight: Yoshi (I mean, come on, its YOSHI!)
ACNL: Jack (for Halloween)
Halloween: Spooky Black Cat
ACNL: Colourful Pattern
ACNL: Bulletin Board (one of my faves)
ACNL: Timmy & Tommy Nook
Sonic Boom: Shattered Crystal (it was free)
Dots and Stripes: Pink & Green 
ACNL: Jingle Toy Day
Pikmin: Working Together
Super Smas Bros.: Theme 4
ACNL: Mabel Able
ACNL: Isabelle at Town Hall
ACNL: Welcome to 2015
Stars: Yellow & Purple
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater

.....I think I might have a problem, guys.... 

Ooooh! I also want to get the K.K. Slider one!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 9, 2015)

On two different systems I have the following of each
• Zelda: Two Worlds
• Spinner Peach
• Spinner Rosalina
• Spinner Bowser
• ACNL: Jack
• Sonic Boom shattered Crystal
• ACNL: bulletin board
• ACNL: Colorful pattern
• ACNL: Timmy & Tommy Nook
• ACNL: Sable Able
• ACNL: Mable Able
• ACNL: Isabelle at town hall
• Diagonal Stripes: Pink and White
• Ginghamd Aqua Blue
• Stars: Yellow and Purple
• Dots and Stripes: Pink and Green
• Polka Dots: Yellow and Blue
• NES: Halloween Link
• Halloween: Spooky Cat
• Pokemon: Onemuri Pikachu
• Pokemon Prima Groudon / Primal Kyogre
• NES: jumping Mario
• Chao Theme
• Pikmin: working together
• Zelda: The impending battle
• Mario: Items
• Super Mario: Pastel Pink
• Super Mario: Neon Green
• ACNL: Jingles toy day
• A Merry Mario Holiday
• ACNL: Welcome to 2015
• Pokemon: Slowpoke
• ACNL: K.K. Slider at Club LOL

Holy mother of guacamole it's a hell of a lot more when written out... D: so much money spent


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 9, 2015)

none yet, planning on getting that pastel mario one!


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 9, 2015)

Onemuri Pikachu currently in my XL looking to soon buy Pimkin Working Together, Spotlight' Yoshi and PrimalGroudonlPrimal Kyogre :X


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

Uhhhh I got the ACNL Halloween one, Chao Garden, that free Sonic Boom (i think?) one just because, Pikmin Working Together, the other Pikmin one (I think it's called lunch time or snack time or something), the light purple one w/ stars, and the ACNL New Year one. I think that's all the ones I have, anyway. p: I'd like to get more but I'm trying to be realistic with how many I'll actually use.


----------



## Zedark (Jan 10, 2015)

The slowpoke theme is the best theme because it's my favourite pokemon


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 10, 2015)

I got the sonic boom(free btw) and persona q themes. both are great!


----------



## ACNiko (Jan 10, 2015)

OH MY GAAAAHWD I just saw there was a new Skyward Sword theme, I NEED IT!


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 10, 2015)

I actually use tthe black one.. considering it doesn't hurt my eyes.. I really just want a simple purple theme, so I'm waiting for that.


----------



## Skynetz (Jan 13, 2015)

I have the MGS3 one. It's beautiful.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2015)

Sonic Boom, Pikachu Omuri, Ruby/Sapphire, and Mario Felt. Planning to get Slowpoke, Persona Q and maybe a Zelda theme.


----------



## Cress (Jan 13, 2015)

ACNiko said:


> OH MY GAAAAHWD I just saw there was a new Skyward Sword theme, I NEED IT!



It came out a month ago...


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't bought any. I just use the ones that are already there


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It came out a month ago...


It came out only last week in Europe. They're Swedish, so I assume this is the first time they've checked it in a week.


----------



## biker (Jan 14, 2015)

Regular black one because I don't feel like spending my money on that


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 14, 2015)

I currently have the one for A Link Between Worlds, and a pastel, Mario-themed one. I can't remember what it's called, but it probably has pastel in the name.


----------



## dragonair (Jan 17, 2015)

i honestly love customization so so much so i bought quite a bit tbh ; v ; 
i have:

Spotlight: Peach
Spinner: Rosalina
Spinner: Peach
nintendogs + cats: Golden R.
Super Mario: Pastel Pink
Zelda: The Impending Battle
Zelda: Two Worlds
ACNL: Bulletin Board
Pokemon: Slowpoke
i love them all so much huhuhu~


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 17, 2015)

*What Theme Do You Have?*

I have the Mario Spinner of Rosalina, since she is my favorite after all. Its so cute!


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jan 17, 2015)

I have the onemuri pikachu theme and the slowpoke theme x3


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have the Nintendogs theme.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 17, 2015)

Default black.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 17, 2015)

The ACNL theme that matches the special edition 3ds xl. I wish i had the matching system though


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 17, 2015)

I added the A Link Between Worlds theme to my shuffle. I wish it had the Lorule Main theme tbh ):


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Jan 18, 2015)

HOLY CRAP I HAVE THE SLOWPOKE ONE AND ITS UNBELIEVABLY GREAT


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 18, 2015)

I really hope they make a MM3D theme soon...


Anyways here's mine:

Hanafuda
Yoshi Spotlight
ACNL Jack
ACNL Bulltin Board
Onemuri Pikachu
Sonic Boom
Nintendogs Golden Retriver
Nintendogs French Bulldog
Nintendogs Toy Poodle


I'm currently using the Hanafuda one, it's so relaxing and pretty :3


----------



## milkyi (Jan 18, 2015)

Link Between Worlds & Spinner Rosalina.


----------



## Bassy (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the ACNL standard one, with the message board. I also have the Zelda A Link Between Worlds and the new Zelda Skyward sword one.

Especially the Skyward sword one is really amazing. It plays the ballad of the goddess in orchestra form (not sure if that's the standard version) in the background, which is awesome.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 18, 2015)

Sawyer2030 said:


> HOLY CRAP I HAVE THE SLOWPOKE ONE AND ITS UNBELIEVABLY GREAT



My brother envies you greatly.

I personally hope they release an Awakening-themed one soon. I think it really deserves to have a theme.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jan 18, 2015)

Sawyer2030 said:


> HOLY CRAP I HAVE THE SLOWPOKE ONE AND ITS UNBELIEVABLY GREAT



Yesss, I love the background music :')


----------



## ChatLoggingBot (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm sticking with black because it matches my gold and black ds


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Jan 19, 2015)

I actually got crazy addicted to themes....opps....

Spotlight: Yoshi (I mean, come on, its YOSHI! everybody loves yoshi!)
ACNL: Jack (for Halloween)
Halloween: Spooky Black Cat
ACNL: Colourful Pattern
ACNL: Bulletin Board (one of my faves)
ACNL: Timmy & Tommy Nook
Sonic Boom: Shattered Crystal (it was free)
Dots and Stripes: Pink & Green 
ACNL: Jingle Toy Day
Pikmin: Working Together
Super Smas Bros.: Theme 4
ACNL: Mabel Able
ACNL: Isabelle at Town Hall
ACNL: Welcome to 2015
Stars: Yellow & Purple
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater

I also just got the K.K. Slider one! i think i have a problem  and i love ACNL themes though, they are so cute XD


----------

